# Marie is Coming Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What wonderful news!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh good good. And as glad as you are to have her coming home, I'm sure it is times 10 for Marie!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so happy for you. So glad she is coming home. Did you ever post a pic of her? I would LOVE to see her.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh good good. And as glad as you are to have her coming home, I'm sure it is times 10 for Marie!


I don't know-it sounds like she is pretty spoiled. The nurses are lobbying for her to moved out of ICU so that she can be loose in the back area more. I guess she is out of her cage more than she is in it


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I promise to take some pictures of her as soon as I get her home!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am happy your wee girl is coming home to you. i sometimes think it isn't worth putting them thru surgeres, etc (I am talking health wise, not money wise) when they get older. It depends on tahe dog and the problem.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I promise to take some pictures of her as soon as I get her home!


OK, I'm gonna hold you to that!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That wonderful news. And I'm sure you'll be very glad you made this decision.

My daughter's horse has a metabolic anomaly in that he doesn't metabolize selenium the right way. When he started have symtoms (hind leg that would stick, not bend or work right) she did a lot of research on the 'net, emailed a vet working on this particular problem, and decided to make the dietary changes needed to correct his problem...assuming he had the problem.

Well, 4 years later, he has proven her right. As long as he's on his supplements he move perfectly fine.
Sometimes a definitive test can comfirm a diagnosis. Sometimes beginning the treatment can confirm the diagnosis that way.

We wish you the best of luck.:smooch:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Great news Linda!! I had a Pug when I was a kid. Her name was Puddles (can you guess why she was named that?) Hope Marie makes a complete recovery.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear your girl is coming back home! I think it will do her a world of good to be around the people (and other doggies) that she loves.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*YIPEE SKIPEE!!!*
*Marie's coming home!*
:jamming::banana::rockon::hyper::appl::appl::appl:​


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> *YIPEE SKIPEE!!!*
> *Marie's coming home!*
> :jamming::banana::rockon::hyper::appl::appl::appl:​


LOL-that's pretty much how I feel 

I am going to sleep on the sofa for several nights with her. I can't let her on my bed as it is too high and she will jump off when she has to potty. She will NOT use the steps I bought for her-but the Goldens will :doh:

I want to figure out how to have her in the bed but am not sure I am going to be able to.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wahhoooo Linda.......can't wait to see pics of Marie! glad she is coming home to you


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So glad to hear she is coming home. Here's to a complete recovery! :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you have a course of action. At least now you are moving forward and best of all Marie will be home with you. Keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so nice to hear good news. That's wonderful.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You certainly can use good news after what you've been through lately...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thats good news!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad she is coming home, can't wait for pictures


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that she is coming home. Sounds like she stole the hearts of everyone at the hospital like she did yours. I cant wait to see pictures of her with her homecoming.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and for the pictures!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

HURRAY! Oh...and I scanned down FAST for pictures........come on Mom!


----------

